# Chihuahua papercraft....



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chihuahua - Dogs / Cats - Animals - Paper CraftCanon CREATIVE PARK

if you make one please post a pic here....

my printer broke soooooo..... got to see if I can either print one(or two) at work.... or wait till I get another printer 

if you make one, let us know what cardstock you use so we (I) can duplicate it.... :coolwink:

can't wait to see how your papercraft turns out!!


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

Awww that's so cool


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

OMG.... I WANT ONE!!!! Awesome! Maybe my daughter could make one! I'll let you know.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Those are so cute...what a clever idea!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

This is totally awesome!! Thank you so much for sharing! Me and my twins are going to make a bunch of these. Thank you Thank you THank you!
I'll post when we finish.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Does anyone have pics? did you make one??

I am printing one out this morning to see if my grandsons can help me with it


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

We are going to try and make one tomorrow afternoon! Crafts at Christmas after everyone has eaten dinner. ha. I'm sure my engineer hubby will make a fantastic one. I'll post pics!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

AWESOME!!!! can't wait to see them


----------

